# Preseason Game #2: Milwaukee Bucks



## casebeck22

The Pistons second preseason game will be against the Milwaukee Bucks at the Palace of Auburn Hills on Thursday, October 13, 2005. Tip off is 7:30 p.m. The game will be televised only in the local Detroit area.

I will be covering this play by play like the last game. If you have any thing in particular you would like me to take note of to cover if you are unable to watch the game, just let me know.

Thanks,

Casey Beck


----------



## STUCKEY!

See How DOMINANT ANDREW BOGUT IS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casebeck22

Game # 2 coming up tonight boys. Just didn't want this thread to fall to the bottom before then.


----------



## DetBNyce

Box Score  from Milwaukee's last game to get an idea of who'll play for them tonight.


----------



## casebeck22

Preseason Preview: Game 2



> The Pistons will open their second pre-season game, the first game to be played at the Palace of Auburn Hills, against the Milwaukee Bucks on Thursday, October 13th at 7:30 p.m. After a season that ended with a disappointing 30 wins, the Bucks are looking to make improvements this year. The Bucks, led by Michael Redd, are hoping that their new addition Andrew Bogut, the number one pick of the 2005 NBA Draft, will help move them up in the Central Division.


Probable Starters - Same Pistons 5 and different look for the Bucks.
Injury report says Lindsey Hunter will not be dressing tonight.


----------



## Lope31

Anybody else looking forward to Darko Milicic vs Darko America. I wish I could watch this game, but now although I'm living in another side of Ontario, we still get no games.

Andrew Bogut last year in college always reminded me of Darko Milicic at his best. Let's see if Darko can at least match it.


----------



## futuristxen

Lope31 said:


> Andrew Bogut last year in college always reminded me of Darko Milicic at his best. Let's see if Darko can at least match it.



Darko at his best? When was that?


----------



## Lope31

futuristxen said:


> Darko at his best? When was that?


Zing!


----------



## kamego

Darko has more upside then Bogut.


----------



## kamego

For anyone who is interested you can listen to all preseason games for free at NBA.com

Thats what i am doing tonight.


----------



## casebeck22

I'll have the play by play like last game as well. Along witha postgame article.


----------



## kamego

Lets get it on. Tip off time


----------



## casebeck22

The Rock Financial commercial is on so you know it's almost time!


----------



## casebeck22

Here comes another 200+ post thread.


----------



## kamego

I am just waiting for the audio feed


----------



## casebeck22

Same 5 Starters for the Pistons as expected.


----------



## casebeck22

Flip said before the game he might throw in some zone tonight.


----------



## casebeck22

Ben goes with the cornrows.


----------



## kamego

still no audio lol


----------



## casebeck22

Sorry I was gettin some food.

Alirght to start, there is 8 minutes left in the first. Pistons are up 5-4 with Rip at the line shooting two.


----------



## casebeck22

Rip misses both. Bucks miss to Sheed upcourt to PRINCE FOR THE DUNK! Bucks score, Sheed scores. 9-6 Pistons with 7 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## casebeck22

Tommy Smith with the Dunk, good ball movment. 9-8 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Offensive foul on Billups, Pistons steal and Prince misses a two to Billups who goes down to TP for two. Timeout Bucks, here comes Automotion!!

11-8 Pistons with 5:44 left in 1st.


----------



## kamego

still no audio here come on NBA pick up the slack


----------



## rainman

is darko out on work release for this one.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> still no audio here come on NBA pick up the slack


I got you covered bro. Now you can listen to music and hear about the game lol.


----------



## casebeck22

Walsh in for the Bucks, Bucks miss to TP. Billups to Prince who misses to Sheed who misses to Ben who misses. Bucks board, miss layup. Billups to Prince for two. 13-8.


----------



## rocken

is bogut playing?


----------



## casebeck22

Billups boards off Bucks miss to Ben who throws it away. Williams is fouled on the drive and makes it. He goes to the line for one more. 4 minutes left in the first. The free throw is made, score 13-11.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko will see minutes tonight.


----------



## rainman

kamego said:


> Darko has more upside then Bogut.


you would like to think so but i'm not sure. bogut is a much better rebounder. darko is more fluid and gets up and down the court better but it isnt a track meet out there. i hope he is better down the road.


----------



## casebeck22

Don't see bogut, I will let you know. Billups goes to the line for two.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups goes 2 of 2. 15-11 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

3:30 left in the first. Timeout Bucks. Still 15-11.


----------



## kamego

rainman said:


> you would like to think so but i'm not sure. bogut is a much better rebounder. darko is more fluid and gets up and down the court better but it isnt a track meet out there. i hope he is better down the road.


Bogut isn't quick or strong enough to be a great player. He will be solid but not a star.


----------



## casebeck22

Ben has 4 rebounds, 1 block so far. Dyess in for Sheed. Foul on Billups, his second.


----------



## casebeck22

Arroyo in for Billups. 15-13.


----------



## casebeck22

Prince goes up, but defensive 3 seconds on the Bucks. Rip shoots and makes. 16-13 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Bogut is in I'm sorry. He just picked up a foul on Ben. He was 9 and 9 last night. and looks pretty good he just got a defensive rebound. Bucks go for two on the lay-in. Arroyo hits a 18 footer. 18-15 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Bell misses to Ben. Hamiltion to PrINCE AND BEN TIPS IN THE MISS WITH A ONE HANDED THROW DOOOOOOOWN!!!. AAAAAAAAAAAND HERE COMES DAAAAAAAARKOooo!!!!!!


----------



## casebeck22

Darko is in for Ben. Dyess with a 12 footer. 22-17. Bucks miss to Darko, Rip with a turnover.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko with another board. Last minute of the first coming up. Dyess misses to Walsh to Bell who goes for the layin and is fouled. He goes to the line for two.


----------



## casebeck22

22-19 Pistons. Arroyo to Rip to Darko it is swiped. Bucks hold for last shot, Bell gets it off and is fouled with 5 seconds left.


----------



## casebeck22

He makes 2. 22-21 Pistons. Rip drives IN TO THE LANE FOR THE LAYIN AND MISSES BUT IS FOULED WITH .7 LEFT. He makes 1 of 2. 23-21 at the end of the first 12 minutes.


----------



## casebeck22

Two things I already see - Pistons came out slow, dumb fouls. Also, trans d is not looking great.


----------



## casebeck22

Evans, Delfino, Dyess, Arroyo, and Darko start 2nd. Bucks start witha bucket to tie it.


----------



## casebeck22

Dyess boards, lots of movement on offense. Dyess for 2.


----------



## casebeck22

darkos 3rd board and then gets it back in the post. hook in for 2. 27-23 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Anyone listenin? Pistons STEAL TO EVANS AND HE THROWS IT DOWNNNNNNNN!! Bell is fouled by Arroyo. 29-23 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

29-24. Flip has a sweet suit on. Arroyo hits a J to make it 31-24. Dont forget about Arroyo.


----------



## casebeck22

31-26 Pistons with 7:47 left in the half. Timeout.


----------



## El Pistón

:clap: 

Just so you now we're reading. :biggrin:

Thank you.


----------



## casebeck22

Appreciate it.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko with a lil jumper to make it 33-26. Foul on the Pistons downlow.


----------



## casebeck22

4 points, 3 rebounds for Darko so far.


----------



## casebeck22

Arroyo is now 3/3 with that lil jumper from 17 feet.


----------



## casebeck22

35-30 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Timeout.


----------



## casebeck22

5:46 left in the half.


----------



## casebeck22

Anyone have any thoughts? questons? comments?


----------



## casebeck22

Arroyo to Dyess back to Arroyo who couldnt get it off. Pistons turnover.


----------



## casebeck22

Evans with the board. Dyess to Evans to Delfino who is tangled for a jump ball. 

If your a member, give me some rep for all these posts. thanks.


----------



## casebeck22

Delfino fouls Gads. Bell split the D.


----------



## rocken

how is darko looking?


----------



## casebeck22

Jaaaaaaaaaaason Maxiell Comes In!!


----------



## casebeck22

rocken said:


> how is darko looking?


Good. A lil clumsy though.


----------



## casebeck22

35-32 Pistons. This is a slow game.


----------



## casebeck22

Foul on Pistons with 3:43 left in half.


----------



## casebeck22

HERE COMES DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALE DAVISSSSSSSSSSS IN HIS 15TH NBA SEASON. He comes in for Darko.


----------



## El Pistón

Is there any movement sugesting that Acker will be playing?


----------



## casebeck22

Arroyo makes another 4/5. Maxiell with the block. Evans misses from 20. Bucks score. 37-36 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

El Pistón said:


> Is there any movement sugesting that Acker will be playing?


Rookies are said to be playing tonight.


----------



## casebeck22

Timeout. Lebron sprite commercial is on lol.


----------



## casebeck22

Maxiell is a beast.


----------



## casebeck22

Dale Davis called for a foul on the run.


----------



## casebeck22

37-37.


----------



## casebeck22

38-37 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Paul Davis hit three. 40-38 Pistons. 1:48 left in the 2nd.


----------



## casebeck22

Maxiell is fouled and goes to the line. He makes the first and misses the second.


----------



## casebeck22

3 seconds on Dale Davis. 40-39 Bucks. Detroit 9 turnovers, Bucks 4.


----------



## El Pistón

How been Arroyo's playmaking tonight? He's had a hot shooting night but no assists so far.


----------



## casebeck22

1 minute left in the half.


----------



## casebeck22

El Pistón said:


> How been Arroyo's playmaking tonight? He's had a hot shooting night but no assists so far.


Your right. Pretty much just shooting as of now. He looks very good though. He is making plays just not gettin the assist first hand.


----------



## casebeck22

44-39 at half, Bucks.


----------



## El Pistón

Where are you? You can't take a break. Get out of that bathroom NOW!

Just kidding. :biggrin:


----------



## casebeck22

Easy easy second half just starting lol. Bucks start it off with two. 46-39. Come on Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons turn over.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons turnover 48-39 cooooooooooooooooooome on.


----------



## casebeck22

40-48 Bucks. Shed to Rip. Rip misses, Bucks board, miss. Rip to BILLUPS FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

48-43 Bucks.


----------



## casebeck22

Sheed boards to Prince. He reverses for two. Pistons within 3. Ben blocks, ooooooooooooooooooooh ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNND HE GOES TO BILLUPS FOR THE TRANSITION 3 BALLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## rainman

casebeck22 said:


> Good. A lil clumsy though.



its all that prison food.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons are on a run, now up 54-52. Bucks ball with 7:04 left in 3rd. Starters are in.


----------



## rainman

fyi-astros 1-0 over cards in the 3rd.


----------



## casebeck22

rainman said:


> fyi-astros 1-0 over cards in the 3rd.


Thanks, keep me updated on that if you don't mind.


----------



## casebeck22

5 minutes left in the 3rd. Ben hits a fade away lol and its 58-56 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

58-58.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons turnover.


----------



## casebeck22

4 minutes left in the third 60-58. Williams with a J to put Bucks up.


----------



## casebeck22

Hmmm. My article will be inveresting, I see some things I don't like. But Rip goes in for two more and the foul. 60-60 and one more coming.


----------



## casebeck22

61-60.


----------



## casebeck22

Timeout.


----------



## casebeck22

I need some more posts and responses if your in the forum. We need at least 200 posts before the game is over. lol.


----------



## casebeck22

61-61. 2 left in 3rd.


----------



## casebeck22

62-61 Bucks, Ben boards.


----------



## casebeck22

Rip to the line for two. with 1:39 left in 3rd. He makes first and makes second. Pistons up 63-62.


----------



## casebeck22

Ben gets a foul. Two shots coming. Bogut makes first and makes second. 64-63 Bucks.


----------



## casebeck22

Ben throws down a dunk off a Rip miss. 13 points for him.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups alley oop to Prince who does a 180 then tips it in. DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETROIT BASKETBALL!!


----------



## casebeck22

Ben draws an offensive foul on Walsh. To end the quarter, Sheed misses a three. 67-64 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Questions?


----------



## casebeck22

4th quarter coming.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons turnover, Bucks ball. They miss to Billups who is fouled.


----------



## casebeck22

Williams over Darko for 2. 67-66 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko spins inside and is fouled on the shot.


----------



## casebeck22

68-66 Pistons


----------



## casebeck22

Bucks miss, Arroyo misses, Darko boards and Evans throws down a monster dunk. 70-66.


----------



## casebeck22

Dyess for two. 72-66.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko gets 2 on the lay in and the foul. lol this is great.


----------



## casebeck22

Timeout. 11-2 run for pistons. 74-66 Pistons with 9:14 left to go.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko now with 8 points. Bucks for three to make it 75-69 Pistons. 8:30 left.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups had 16 points.


----------



## casebeck22

Evans to the line.


----------



## casebeck22

He makes 0 of 2 and Darko gets called for over the back. Darko picks up his 4th foul if I am not mistaking.


----------



## El Pistón

> I need some more posts and responses if your in the forum. We need at least 200 posts before the game is over. lol.


It's a little hard to comment on the game without seeing it.  

But what about the others?

Well, I guess it's more difficult to comment while SEEING the game, like them. Wait, that's what you do ... :worship:


----------



## casebeck22

Dyess boards and Evans is TRIPPED lol.


----------



## casebeck22

Flip is also looking good lol.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko could be playing even better than last game.


----------



## casebeck22

Evans at the line again.


----------



## casebeck22

Open court foul, he makes FT.


----------



## casebeck22

76-69 Pistons


----------



## casebeck22

Evans for three from Darko and ITS THROUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casebeck22

Bucks turnover, Pistons turnover.


----------



## casebeck22

Flip puts in Amir Johnson. Strait outa HS baby!


----------



## casebeck22

He comes in for Evans who has been playing great.


----------



## casebeck22

79-69. I like Amir already.


----------



## casebeck22

Davis for three for the Bucks. 79-72.


----------



## casebeck22

dELFINO TO jOHNSON WHO MISSES TO DARKO WHO GOES IN. 10 POINTS 9 BOARDS FOR DAAAAAAAAAAAAAARKO...............


----------



## casebeck22

Hunter over Darko.


----------



## casebeck22

81-74.


----------



## casebeck22

Amir Johnson boards underneatH HE GETS THE BOARD, THE FOUL, AND THE BUCKET. MISSES THE FREETHROW THOUGH.


----------



## casebeck22

83-74 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

6:06 left.


----------



## casebeck22

Maxiell back in.


----------



## casebeck22

Davis for two. 83-76 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Timeout. Acker will be checking in.


----------



## casebeck22

Acker is now in with the other two rookies.


----------



## casebeck22

Maxiell with a veryyyyyyy ugly free throw lol.


----------



## casebeck22

84-76 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Maxiell with a big board. Pistons turnover though.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko has his 5TH FOUL. lol with 4:30 left to play.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko turns if over, stolen back by acker to amir johnson who hits from 20 feet. Nce play. Maxiell boards Bucks miss.


----------



## casebeck22

and now we have #35 the Pistons 3rd round pick from a few years ago andreas steps in.


----------



## casebeck22

Player of the game 10 points, 9 rebounds, 5 fouls in 19 minutes. DARRRRRRRRRRRRRKO.


----------



## casebeck22

Day is coming in.


----------



## DetBNyce

Johnson out there playing like he's back in H.S., which is fne because at least he's having fun and not playing scared.


----------



## casebeck22

Day shooting two from the line.


----------



## casebeck22

88-77 Pistons. 3:20 left.


----------



## casebeck22

Check out my article after the game as well as this thread for analysis.


----------



## rainman

casebeck22 said:


> Darko spins inside and is fouled on the shot.


that spin move/drop step seems to be his best moves.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons next game is Sunday. I might not be able to cover that one I may be out of town.


----------



## casebeck22

Day goes inside and scores on the lay in.


----------



## casebeck22

Timeout. 2:54 left. 90-79.


----------



## rainman

houston 1 st louis 0 top 5


----------



## casebeck22

90-81 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

2 minutes left.


----------



## casebeck22

Day misses fade away. MAXIELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL WITH THE BIG DUNK!!!


----------



## olavski

Nice move Maxiell.

Rookies lookin' good.


----------



## casebeck22

davis 3 more for the bucks. 92-86.


----------



## casebeck22

Day to MaXIELL HE ROLLS IT IN FOR TWO AND THE FOUL.


----------



## casebeck22

Game almost over. 95-88 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Thats game. The final is 95-88 Pistons. DEEEEEEEEEEETROIT BASKETBALL!!!!


----------



## NR 1

great :clap:


----------



## rainman

houston 2-0 top 6th


----------



## the wall

The young guys looked really good...Darko did look better than last night, when he gets confidence he actually looks like a basketball player. Maxiell is HUGE, he is really gonna be a force down low, Corliss part 2? I also liked what I saw from Amir, he's tall and real long, also showed some pretty nice range.

The starters looked solid like usual...a couple questions.. who is Day? Never heard of him before, assuming that he's not gonna make the team. And are Amir and Acker gonna be on the team or are they gonna go the NBDL? Thanks a lot, and again good job casebeck! :clap:


----------



## casebeck22

Alright guys go check out the article and let me know what you think.
The link will be on my next post.


----------



## casebeck22

Preseason game #2 Article


Thanks,

Casey


----------



## Copper

Good game tonight, I was actually able to watch it...woo hooo :banana: Darko is looking more comfortable and he is battling and not being passive. Hes gonna get some whistles for his inexperience and lack of positioning on D, but Im not expecting him to play enough minutes to the point that the whistles are gonna matter too much. The whole team looks looser and appears to be having fun. It remains to be seen if this will carry over to the regular season and translate into wins? If Flip keeps the bench deep then Ill sacrafice a few wins to keep the starters fresher as the season ends.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Good Job Casey


----------



## rainman

casebeck22 said:


> Alright guys go check out the article and let me know what you think.
> The link will be on my next post.


nice work.


----------



## casebeck22

SHEED! said:


> Good Job Casey


Thanks Sheed, you the man!


----------



## casebeck22

rainman said:


> nice work.


Thank you sir. Thanks for checkin it out.


----------



## casebeck22

I added a poll. I thought the productivity was great tonight. More experience for Darko getting player of the game and we got our rookies in. Everyone seems to be in mid-season shape. I like it.


----------



## Ryo Coola

the wall said:


> The young guys looked really good...Darko did look better than last night, when he gets confidence he actually looks like a basketball player. Maxiell is HUGE, he is really gonna be a force down low, Corliss part 2? I also liked what I saw from Amir, he's tall and real long, also showed some pretty nice range.
> 
> The starters looked solid like usual...a couple questions.. who is Day? Never heard of him before, assuming that he's not gonna make the team. And are Amir and Acker gonna be on the team or are they gonna go the NBDL? Thanks a lot, and again good job casebeck! :clap:


Todd Day played a while ago. I remember him being not too bad. His Bio


----------



## casebeck22

Ryo Coola said:


> Todd Day played a while ago. I remember him being not too bad.His Bio


Day did a decent job tonight. I want to see more from him next game.


----------



## casebeck22

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Copper

I dont think Day will stick around, with the youngsters on the team and Arroyo and Hunter backing up the point? I dont see a rational explaination to keep him over one of the younger players. Evans does appear to be a nice pickup, and Maxiell does have that Mahorn " dont screw with me" game face and I like it..It would be nice if we can get contributions from these guys on a nightly basis and they can continue to grow throughout the season. I think the dark horse is Amir, this kid is athletic and deceptively quick. I think he'll turn out to be a stud in a few years if given the time to play.


----------



## casebeck22

Copper said:


> I dont think Day will stick around, with the youngsters on the team and Arroyo and Hunter backing up the point? I dont see a rational explaination to keep him over one of the younger players. Evans does appear to be a nice pickup, and Maxiell does have that Mahorn " dont screw with me" game face and I like it..It would be nice if we can get contributions from these guys on a nightly basis and they can continue to grow throughout the season. I think the dark horse is Amir, this kid is athletic and deceptively quick. I think he'll turn out to be a stud in a few years if given the time to play.


I like your points. I don't see Day staying around either and I like Evans coming up off the bench before almost anyone but Dyess. Maxiell will be good don't worry bout him.


----------



## Copper

Yeah, I would feel comfy takin Arroyo, Dyess, Evans, and even Darko if he continues to play under control and with confidence. Hunter is also a given to play spot minutes. I will have to see more of Maxiell before I put a vote out on him, but I like his energy and gritt


----------



## casebeck22

Copper said:


> Yeah, I would feel comfy takin Arroyo, Dyess, Evans, and even Darko if he continues to play under control and with confidence. Hunter is also a given to play spot minutes. I will have to see more of Maxiell before I put a vote out on him, but I like his energy and gritt


I like those 4 the only problem is if Darko does earn some actual minutes, we will have a 4 big man rotation. I don't see this as Maxiell's year to get many minutes. He will learn a lot this year and be a great Piston in the future.


----------



## P33r~

Man thanks for the play-by-play guys you guys are really helping those not fortunate enough to have these games on.

I'm really loving our team so far. What a great start to the season (even though it's pre-season). Our bench is just looking so much more great this year. That should shut up those who say our bench is the worst in the league 

I was somewhat torn between myself in this game, wanting the Pistons to win, but wanting Bogut to make a big impression aswell without making Ben look bad (since I'm Australian). Well bad luck for Bogut but it isn't always easy to score on the best defender in the NBA.

Darko is a force!


----------



## ChrisWoj

From what I saw, the Pistons are really going to be deep and big. Darko really impressed me tonight, outside of his fouls. His rebounding though was disappointing. I understand that nine boards looks good in the box score, but I only watched the first half and saw him either drop or totally misplay four rebounds. He could be so much better off the glass.

Looking at the way they played tonight I can see the following seven coming with us into the season (along with the five starters): Evans, Arroyo, Hunter, Davis, Milicic, Maxiell, McDyess.

Milicic and Maxiell will both get time at the three when the Pistons play the zone. You have to keep in mind that Darko Milicic has a *7'6" wingspan*. This translates incredibly well over to the zone. Darko and Maxiell, both being long, will see time behind Prince in those situations, and it may be the only time that Maxiell gets off the bench outside of garbage time.


-Chris.


----------



## casebeck22

ChrisWoj said:


> From what I saw, the Pistons are really going to be deep and big. Darko really impressed me tonight, outside of his fouls. His rebounding though was disappointing. I understand that nine boards looks good in the box score, but I only watched the first half and saw him either drop or totally misplay four rebounds. He could be so much better off the glass.
> 
> Looking at the way they played tonight I can see the following seven coming with us into the season (along with the five starters): Evans, Arroyo, Hunter, Davis, Milicic, Maxiell, McDyess.
> 
> Milicic and Maxiell will both get time at the three when the Pistons play the zone. You have to keep in mind that Darko Milicic has a *7'6" wingspan*. This translates incredibly well over to the zone. Darko and Maxiell, both being long, will see time behind Prince in those situations, and it may be the only time that Maxiell gets off the bench outside of garbage time.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


You are right about the dropping of some boards, I noticed that as well. But keep in mind, 9 boards in 18 minutes is not bad at all. The fouls as well as the boards will take some time to sharpen around the edges.
It has been said that Hunter and Davis will have less minutes than most others in the rotation this year because of age and saving them for the playoffs. I still have not seen enough out of Maxiell as to say wether or not he would be in the complete rotation every game. Don't forget Delfino, he has shown some ability to play with everyone else through these first two games. I think Dyess obviously will be one of the first ones off the bench along with Evans and Arroyo.
It is still remained to be seen how much zone Flip wants to play. They have talked with him before or after both games about it and he has said he is not sure how much he is going to use yet.

I am rooting for everyone on the bench, they all bring something great to the table.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I've loved Delfino since they drafted him, and his injury last year really hurt his development... but with the signing of Mo Evans I just can't see him making the team. He's been in the league only one year, and so I see him going to the NBDL. We can only hold 12 men... and I can't find space for him, unless they cut off Maxiell and put him into the NBDL, which I can't see happening with how much Joe-D loves Max.


-Chris.


----------



## casebeck22

Delfino has to be on the team. I see your points though - good job.


----------



## casebeck22

How ya'll like the bottom of my signature??


----------



## ChrisWoj

Excellent signature. And, you know I'd like nothing better than to see Delfino on the team. It's just tough finding room. This is the type of problem I ENJOY having! Last year we're coming out with guys like Dupree... and Ham... and we're like "eh..." You know? They're typical 12th men. They don't bring anything. Now we've got a bench so full of guys that bring great games that we don't know what to do with them all.

This is the best problem of all.


----------



## ChrisWoj

By the way, I think the bottom of my sig is the best.


----------



## casebeck22

ChrisWoj said:


> Excellent signature. And, you know I'd like nothing better than to see Delfino on the team. It's just tough finding room. This is the type of problem I ENJOY having! Last year we're coming out with guys like Dupree... and Ham... and we're like "eh..." You know? They're typical 12th men. They don't bring anything. Now we've got a bench so full of guys that bring great games that we don't know what to do with them all.
> 
> This is the best problem of all.


True dat!


----------



## casebeck22

ChrisWoj said:


> By the way, I think the bottom of my sig is the best.


I'm keepin it. Everyone can just get off me cause the Pistons are deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!


----------



## casebeck22

And this is the second 200+ post thread in a row in the Pistons Forum. Get off us.
:mob:


----------



## P33r~

Wow is it just me or has Darko bulked up a lot during the offseason? I knew he gained a bit of weight but i never really recognized anything from the short video highlights that they show on nba.com, until they showed this picture. Look at his arms. Still got to work a bit on his legs though.


----------



## kamego

I didn't get to see or hear the game but I thought i would still say something lol.

Important stats that mean something to me
*Darko*

10 points on 4 of 5 shooting none the less
9 rebounds
2 blocks

*Dupree*

DND-CD

*Arroyo*

8 points on 4 of 6 shooting
2 turnovers
0 assists

The starters looked good. The bench came through but Dupree and Arroyo worry me for another game.


----------



## bananas

kamego said:


> I didn't get to see or hear the game but I thought i would still say something lol.
> 
> Important stats that mean something to me
> *Darko*
> 
> 10 points on 4 of 5 shooting none the less
> 9 rebounds
> 2 blocks
> 
> *Dupree*
> 
> DND-CD
> 
> *Arroyo*
> 
> 8 points on 4 of 6 shooting
> 2 turnovers
> 0 assists
> 
> The starters looked good. The bench came through but Dupree and Arroyo worry me for another game.


Actually, Arroyo played better than his stats display of the results. He knocked down 4 jumpers (which is a supposed 'weakness' this past season) and played solid man to man defense (another 'weakness' of Arroyo). The recent criticism of handling the ball too much remains to be answered by Carlos. Though I think that in time, would be the least of worries of Arroyo's game.

Dupree will be cut, unless Acker completely blows it in the preseason. Dumars is trying to squeeze a second round pick out of some team for Ronald.

Darko looked like a mature big man. He did an admirable (and natural it seems) job of mixing it up 
inside and outside on offense. Not to mention that he continued his enforcing play on defense for two consecutive games now. His inspiring play for his national team wasn't a fluke!


----------



## MLKG

Arroyo didn't get any assists but I thought he did a much better job running the offense tonight than he did on Tuesday. He wasn't over-dribbling and looked much more willing to make the non-scoring pass.


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> Arroyo didn't get any assists but I thought he did a much better job running the offense tonight than he did on Tuesday. He wasn't over-dribbling and looked much more willing to make the non-scoring pass.


Thats what I like to hear. It's hard when you only have a box score to judge everyone lol


----------

